# The Birthday Tithes



## Null (Nov 16, 2022)

gamers,

I want silver. I want you to go to your nearest fleamarket, with an idea of your local area's old silver currency, and find a silver coin. I don't care what it is, as long as it's real, it's silver, and it's produced by a sovereignty. I have a list I'll post later of what I want the most. I'll make a video going over what I got.

Problem: I need a mailbox to receive it, preferably within the EU Customs Region.

I don't know what I could use without having to worry about trannies. Maybe an attorney?

Discuss.




edit: People are asking if they can send other silver stuff. I'll accept anything silver or gold (jewelry, medallions, etc), but I'm most excited about the history of money, so I like sovereign coins. I need a mailbox first.


----------



## SomethingProblematic (Nov 16, 2022)

Shieeet I want some silver too.

Real talk though, you can get some like Chinese silver bars for pretty cheap.


----------



## WolfeTone (Nov 16, 2022)

I'll see what I can do dear feeder o7


----------



## Null (Nov 16, 2022)

SomethingProblematic said:


> Real talk though, you can get some like Chinese silver bars for pretty cheap.


yeah chink medals have a bad reputation but are cheap. I like coins though, old money.


----------



## shameful existence (Nov 16, 2022)

This is the most convincing evidence bitcoin might actually be dead for real this time I've seen today.


----------



## Dialtone (Nov 16, 2022)

I have a mercury dime lying around somewhere.


----------



## SomethingProblematic (Nov 16, 2022)

Null said:


> yeah chink medals have a bad reputation but are cheap. I like coins though, old money.


Ah, I thought you meant just anything.  I have been debating getting a forge for a hobby.  Inspired by some casting YT channels.


----------



## Sparkletor 2.0 (Nov 16, 2022)

I have Kiwi coins. $100 a piece. limit (1)


----------



## Shamefur Dispray (Nov 16, 2022)

What kind of evil machine are you planning to build with melted down silver coins dear leader?
I'll see if I can find something laying around


----------



## IamnottheNSA (Nov 16, 2022)

Sparkletor 2.0 said:


> Kiwi coins. $100 a piece.


Too cheap.


----------



## Maskull (Nov 16, 2022)

Some tranny is going to send you anthrax and it's going to be really funny.


----------



## Null (Nov 16, 2022)

Maskull said:


> Some tranny is going to send you anthrax and it's going to be really funny.


based anthrax enjoyers


----------



## Slav Power (Nov 16, 2022)

Null said:


> based anthrax enjoyers


The Anthrax in question


----------



## gildersleeve (Nov 16, 2022)

You have two choices, a steel wartime penny for shits and giggles. Or a silver doubloon from a treasure galleon. Im pretty sure I can find them whereever the hell they went back home.
It's up to you if you want to keep the patina on or not
Edit: apparently they are called cobs, not doubloons. But I do have a few gold doubloons as well.


----------



## SomethingProblematic (Nov 16, 2022)

Happy birthday though.


----------



## Moon Cricket (Nov 16, 2022)

I have a collection of British commemorative sterling silver spoons…. Can I interest you in a spoon?


----------



## Sperghetti (Nov 16, 2022)

From autism to numismatism.


----------



## NoReturn (Nov 16, 2022)

I have a little lump of copper here. Do you want that, too?


----------



## Dwight Frye (Nov 16, 2022)

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
					

Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




					voca.ro


----------



## .iota. (Nov 16, 2022)

i have a few things to send you, but first ...

for anyone intending to mail precious metals, be aware of how you package them.  i've sent and received many silver coins, both in large quantities and piece by piece.  the best way that i've found to keep them from being stolen or damaged by warehouse workers / postal workers / neighbors / assholes is to wrap them in stiff cardboard and tape both ends before putting them in a bubble mailer or envelope.  a folded postcard works well.  this keeps the shape of the coin from being obvious, and also prevents the contents from shifting in a way that makes it appealing.

for you, , i have:
- a vintage one troy ounce .999 silver johnson matthey round featuring the first amendment
- an 1876 german silver (.900) funf mark coin from the berlin mint
- an 1876 russian silver (.500) 20 kopeks coin from the st. petersburg mint
- a complete set of bicentennial u.s. silver (.400) coins (quarter dollar, half dollar, dollar) from the san francisco mint
- a couple of other things that i've picked up over the years with you in mind


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Nov 16, 2022)

I have a friend with a lot of silver coins, but he's never going to give them up (I asked).


----------



## NoReturn (Nov 16, 2022)

Unironically I know a great metal dealer, but I can't send him business without doxxing myself. This blows.


----------



## Some Badger (Nov 16, 2022)

Congratulations Jersh, you've managed to finally get me off my ass and properly learn about the silver exchange. Will probably drop a grand or so on myself so my assets aren't all in tanking crypto coins and Weimar monopoly money.


----------



## Twinkletard (Nov 16, 2022)

I've got something in an old box in my closet I can send.

Can we send other shit to you too besides coinage? (along with silver coins, of course)

No sex toys, promise.


----------



## germboy (Nov 16, 2022)

I've set aside a commemorative .999 silver coin from the 900 year jubilee of my home town for you months ago when you first mentioned this idea.
Would you be able to receive postcards in conjunction with the coins? I'd like to elaborate on the coin's motifs in writing.


----------



## lrresistable (Nov 16, 2022)

Since you took the name, might as well take the currency too


Sparkletor 2.0 said:


> I have Kiwi coins. $100 a piece. limit (1)



It's not  ancient old, fairly young,

The HMS Endeavour, a ship with purpose, best of the kiwcoins. 



The older coins are gigantic, the newer ones get smaller & smaller.
A big Endeavour could help him in his endeavors


----------



## Dambusters' Dog II (Nov 16, 2022)

MAPK phosphatase said:


> I have a friend with a lot of silver coins, but he's never going to give them up (I asked).


Did you ask if he would ever let them down, or run around and desert them?


----------



## Joe Swanson (Nov 16, 2022)

No


----------



## Beak Thing (Nov 16, 2022)

All I have in silver coins are denarii from the Five Good Emperors, especially my brother Hadrian. They aren't going anywhere but I might be able to help untangle legal and financial matters in the EU.


----------



## Claude Sigma (Nov 16, 2022)

How much do you care about the purity of the silver?
Here in Japan we have lots of government issues silver coins (up to 1966), but the purity goes from 60 to 92.5% depending on the face value of the coin.
If you want 999 you have to get some faggy-looking colored commemorative stuff from olympics or whatever.


----------



## Arminius (Nov 16, 2022)

Is a Chris coin melted into a silver bullet the only thing that can kill a slobber mutt?


----------



## AbsentIntelligence (Nov 16, 2022)

I have a nearby flea market that had a lot of interesting WW2 Yahtzee stuff, might be interesting going through their coin collection.


----------



## 1996 Toyota Camry (Nov 16, 2022)

Null said:


> I like coins though, old money.


They arent silver but if youre interested I have King George V, VI and very early Elizabeth II era Australian coins


----------



## Not a bee (Nov 17, 2022)

I'm retarded, do you only want EU silver coins?
Either way, I'll be on the lookout. When I find some though I hope you get a mailbox set up, I don't want no thief taking it!!!


----------



## Doppelmonger (Nov 17, 2022)

I have no silver to send you, but I think I still have 2 coins of 1/8 Reales (copper, sadly) from the mid 1800's somewhere at my dad's house. I can send you one if you want (of course if I find them on time).


----------



## Nonconsentual Pronouns (Nov 17, 2022)

Would you also be receiving any accompanying birthday cards and letters? I'm also thinking that I may want to send you a cologne to try, if you'll have it.


----------



## Null (Nov 17, 2022)

Nonconsentual Pronouns said:


> Would you also be receiving any accompanying birthday cards and letters? I'm also thinking that I may want to send you a cologne to try, if you'll have it.


Yes, I'm instructing the guy to keep anything paper or metal. Do not send electronics.



Doppelmonger said:


> I have no silver to send you, but I think I still have 2 coins of 1/8 Reales (copper, sadly) from the mid 1800's somewhere at my dad's house. I can send you one if you want (of course if I find them on time).


Mostly interested in silver but if they're really cool go for it



Not a rat said:


> I'm retarded, do you only want EU silver coins?
> Either way, I'll be on the lookout. When I find some though I hope you get a mailbox set up, I don't want no thief taking it!!!


No, any silver.


----------



## Aunt Carol (Nov 17, 2022)

Nearly all my silver is boring, but I'll look.

Do you like vintage exonumia or encased coins?


----------



## Null (Nov 17, 2022)

Aunt Carol said:


> Nearly all my silver is boring, but I'll look.
> 
> Do you like vintage exonumia or encased coins?


I'd much prefer a bunch of worn JFKs over a 2022 panda in a plastic case


----------



## warosu (Nov 17, 2022)

>An insatiable appetite for silver coins

Is this what Chris meant by Null the Judas?


----------



## Aunt Carol (Nov 17, 2022)

10-4, that's a "no" on the Reagan/Carter decision-maker coin.


----------



## Swiss46 (Nov 17, 2022)

warosu said:


> >An insatiable appetite for silver coins
> 
> Is this what Chris meant by Null the Judas?


Null wouldn't be satisfied with a measly 30.


----------



## Twinkletard (Nov 17, 2022)

The guy receiving all this for him is going to wonder why everyone is sending him silver coins and dick pics.


----------



## Fake Steve Franssen (Nov 17, 2022)

Null said:


> Yes, I'm instructing the guy to keep anything paper or metal. Do not send electronics.


What about my grandmother's heirloom silver vibrator? Is that in the metal or electronics camp?


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Nov 17, 2022)

Null is going to go hunting Blade-type vampires.

Good luck, Vampire Hunter N.


----------



## GaryGray (Nov 17, 2022)

If people need easy ideas the US Mint does silver sets https://catalog.usmint.gov/coins/coin-sets/proof-sets/#prefn1=metalType&prefv1=silver Though $105 for 1.473 troy oz. of silver seems steep.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Nov 17, 2022)

Twinkletard said:


> The guy receiving all this for him is going to wonder why everyone is sending him silver coins and dick pics.





> dick pics


Thanks for the idea.
PS: remember when @BoingoTango doxed his butthole?


----------



## NoReturn (Nov 17, 2022)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> Null is going to go hunting Blade-type vampires.
> 
> Good luck, Vampire Hunter N.


I was thinking more...

Nightwalker, Midnight Dogtective


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Nov 17, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> I was thinking more...
> View attachment 3883155
> Nightwalker, Midnight Dogtective


Funny joke but really good show.

Just watched it all for the first time and I'm annoyed nobody recommended it to me before.


----------



## Brett DeLawyer (Nov 17, 2022)

I’m sure I’ve got some janky JFKs around here somewhere, but how about the set of Princess Diana commemorative stamps my mother has inexplicably kept in her fire safe for decades? Surely those are worth millions.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Nov 17, 2022)

Are you coming out as a transpecies dragon? Is that what the horde of treasure is for?


----------



## Blackhole (Nov 17, 2022)

Would you be interested in adding this coin to your collection?








						1 oz. Pure Silver Coin – Remembrance Day  | The Royal Canadian Mint
					

The red poppy: A symbol of sacrifice, a call to Remembrance.




					www.mint.ca


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Nov 17, 2022)

ill send you a pound of spray painted pennies in an envelope


----------



## .iota. (Nov 18, 2022)

GaryGray said:


> If people need easy ideas the US Mint does silver sets https://catalog.usmint.gov/coins/coin-sets/proof-sets/#prefn1=metalType&prefv1=silver Though $105 for 1.473 troy oz. of silver seems steep.
> View attachment 3882828



this is also an option.  it's much less expensive.  the half dollar, quarter, and dime are 90% silver.


----------



## Kier (Nov 18, 2022)

Anything in particular I should look for in Scandinavia? Il be taking a trip out that way.


----------



## Job the Long-Suffering (Nov 19, 2022)

I could possibly spare some of my hoard for the cause.

I'd like a Numismatics thread.

I've considered starting one up but I'm unsure how many people would be interested and where it should go. Give this post an autistic rating if you'd be interested in a Numismatics thread.

BONUS : some cool stuff I recently picked up.


----------



## .iota. (Nov 19, 2022)

Job the Long-Suffering said:


> I'd like a Numismatics thread.
> 
> I've considered starting one up but I'm unsure how many people would be interested and where it should go. Give this post an autistic rating if you'd be interested in a Numismatics thread.



there is a (two page) numismatics thread already:  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/numismatics.122780/


----------



## Job the Long-Suffering (Nov 19, 2022)

.iota. said:


> there is a (two page) numismatics thread already:  https://kiwifarms.net/threads/numismatics.122780/


A little underwhelming. 
But I guess that answers my question about whether a Numismatics thread would be appropriate for kiwifarms.


----------



## .iota. (Nov 20, 2022)

@Job the Long-Suffering, at least our 'tism is shiny ... and worth its weight.


----------



## Trigger Me Timbers (Nov 21, 2022)

Here ya' go. 






Don't spend it all at once.


----------



## A-Stump (Nov 21, 2022)

Imagine investing in precious metals instead of anime figures, which only ever go up in value.


----------



## sperginity (Nov 22, 2022)

has an address been set up? I got some coins from a family member that has a bunch of em.


----------



## Rusty Fork (Nov 22, 2022)

If you are interested in old coins, would something like this suffice?









						1925 Latvia 2 Lati Silver Coin | KJC Bullion
					

Obverse: design depicts arms with supporters.Reverse: design depicts value and date with wreath



					www.kjc-gold-silver-bullion.com.au


----------



## Twinkletard (Nov 22, 2022)

sperginity said:


> has an address been set up? I got some coins from a family member that has a bunch of em.


I got a couple oddball coins to send him too. 

And dick pics.


----------



## redcoloured (Nov 24, 2022)

I have a few leaf lira and burger bucks to send, but if Herr Sneedler ends up going with a yuropoor address, how do I send him Reichsmarks without making him pay the 20% yurocuck tax? I can enter the value of a leaf half dollar and leaf quarter as 56 cents (meme number not intended), and a couple merc dimes and a quarter as 45 cents, but what do I do with dead currencies like reichsmarks?
How long does yuropoor customs take this time of year? At the best of times it usually takes a couple weeks to send a parcel over the US/Canada border, I imagine it is even worse for the joyless europoors.


----------



## .iota. (Dec 18, 2022)

happy early 30th birthday, dear doggo.
i hope that you enjoy the final few hours of your twenties, even without your tithes!

it just so happens that the year of your birth coincides with the 100th anniversary of south african coinage.
i found one of these 1992 south african commemorative silver (.925) one rand coins for you:


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (Dec 18, 2022)

I am just seeing this thread for the first time. I'll have to dig something up. Do we contact Jersh for the address or has the receiving address not been determined yet?


----------



## Hannibalistique (Dec 21, 2022)

Manul Otocolobus said:


> I am just seeing this thread for the first time. I'll have to dig something up. Do we contact Jersh for the address or has the receiving address not been determined yet?


He hasn't gotten it set up yet.

I don't remember exactly what he said on stream, but I think the thing had planned to use for forwarding fell through or something.

@Null do you know what e. g. Count Dankula uses? I remember him mentioning getting "spicy" mail handled for him (while still being able to receive gifts etc. from the public).


----------

